# Olympic Dressage Third Session Thread.



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Just to make sure we are all ready and eager to go.

Who are we all waiting to watch? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Plus, with the Australians dominating the dressage they are going to have a fantastic leg up on the rest come the second phase.


----------



## PickledOnions (9 August 2008)

I'm going to join in tonight 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I couldn't keep up last night.


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Just watching a replay of Kristina's test. Lovely horse.


----------



## PickledOnions (9 August 2008)

On BBCi? yeah, i'm watching that.


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

I'm here! where can you watch individual tests? i was gona watch the highlights tomorrow to see lucinda fredricks and the rest of the brit team (only saw spring along the other night)


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

stunning, isn't he. i think she was very harshly marked tbh. deserved mid-30s imho.


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

im baaaaaaaaaaaack! 
ive been a zombie all day but i am determined to keep up this late night viewing of the eventing! not sure if i will be able to do it for dressage an showjumping! maybe just the dressage... lol
i am soo excited about the xc!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

Just watching the highlights!!! Can't wait for the session to begin 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hoping we'll get some entertaining stuff this evening!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (9 August 2008)

If I can get my OH off his Playstation, I can get settled in for a bit of dressage on the BBC!


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

never been a fan of Kristina cook after i saw her unesscercarilly using the whip on her horse on the XC at burghley a few years ago. But shes on the team so...


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
stunning, isn't he. i think she was very harshly marked tbh. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree. I thought the marks were harsh for the test, considering what other partnerships had got that night and they were in no way the same.


----------



## teapot (9 August 2008)

That's probably the best I've seen Tina ride (someone I always try and watch) Beautiful test and deserved a better mark IMHO


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

ooo did neone else hear all the other gossip about touzaint? first they said he fell over lungeing then they said he fell over in his box, but i didnt realise that he had actually entered the main arena then left again!!


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

Half 11 it starts am I right - just so I'm organised, crisps, wine, etc!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

Another new siggy MHB 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I heartily approve


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


Hoping we'll get some entertaining stuff this evening! 

[/ QUOTE ]

A bit like the Brazilian horse (the Chestnut), that blew up and started to rear. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I still say what a brilliant ride, considering that many might have lost their cool at that moment. 

Yeah, the new footage has started!


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

ooo it seems to be a bit cooler there in hong kong
24oC atm


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

why didnt the listing say they were showing highlights before.... grr!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

I think the french line was that he was upset in his stable and injured himself during the typhoon and then NT just wasn't happy in the warmup


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Another new siggy MHB 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I heartily approve 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Lol, there is a fun thread in SB if you want to find out the origin.


----------



## PickledOnions (9 August 2008)

24degrees C and 92% humidity 
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETA: at 6:30am!


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

*swoon* you mean the hot one?! phwoar


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

jules, i don't think he entered the main arena, i thought he was working in in a different arena and decided it really didn't feel right. was watching BBCi at the time and he didn't come in and trot round the main arena (well, they didn't show it if he did!)
looking forwad to Ingrid Klimke's test in particular.


----------



## icestationzebra (9 August 2008)

That horse is stunning.  Beautifully ridden test by Tina and yes agree, that was worthy of some extra marks along the way.  I'm pleased for her - she deserves a good result.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

Beautiful sunrise


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

i read earlier that he entered the arena then "shocked the crowds as he left immediately after" 
still must be such a huge blow for NT and he is so phenomenal. i did my french oral at AS level on him and he was so fascinating to learn about
joe meyer - thoughts neone?


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

what a weird canter around the outside!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

Nice entry


----------



## seabiscuit (9 August 2008)

Oh Snip is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

He has a funny front leg action, don't you think?


----------



## seabiscuit (9 August 2008)

Joe looks like he is having a jolly time !!


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

i like this new short test, just wish it had a rein-back in it and it would be perfect. i can see shorter tests being introduced elsewhere maybe, bet the judges would appreciate it!
nice horse this Snip.


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

That's what had been said originally but the official line came out about a stable injury due to the typhoon!?! X


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

there is something seriously weird about this horses canter...


----------



## PickledOnions (9 August 2008)

Stunning Horse!


----------



## teapot (9 August 2008)

don't think I could ever my head round riding a test at 6.30 in the morning. I'm not awake enough! Daisy in her interview said she'd been up since 3 before hers


----------



## Gucci_b (9 August 2008)

have you noticed that this horse slightly dishes.


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

I would be surprised if I could sleep the night before.


----------



## seabiscuit (9 August 2008)

this horse moves odd.  somewhat stiff, like his joints are creaking...


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

this is a brilliant test i hope for joe that he getsin the 40s
horse was so relaxed and rideable 
nice changes


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

oh, i've just noticed the huge camera down by the judges' boxes, no wonder some of the horses were spooking at it! considering the zoom lenses they can use now, why the hell does it have to be that close!?


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

I think it would be a nightmare to try and sleep the night before - going over and over everything, not to mention the heat!


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

A little out with his bum on the halt, but a good workmanlike test I thought. I did think his front legs, to start off with, moved in a almost 'hackney' fashion. A lot of 'up' without much 'forward' movement.


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

43.9 he so deserved that  IMO
thoguhts?


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

There was some mega spooking earlier, I hadn't seen it do that either.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

Oh I like this horse!


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

bloody hell, look at her bounce about! absorb the movement dear!


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

yep, deserved that. wasn't nicer that Tina's though imho... if anything, her extensions etc were better. hmm.


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Oh I like this little grey. Just my height as well.


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

Man alive, she looks boiling!!!! Poor girl, just started, she'll be purple by the end.


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

tbf i thought tinas was nicer because the horses paces wer nicer to look at alltogether which is why im sad she didnt get in the 30s
OMG this lady's lower legs are annoying me
BREATHING!!! neone notice that? (anyone that now thinks im mad...listen to mike tuckers breathing on the commentry...)


----------



## icestationzebra (9 August 2008)

They were better.  I also thought that Snip's canter was 4 time in places.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
oh, i've just noticed the huge camera down by the judges' boxes, no wonder some of the horses were spooking at it! considering the zoom lenses they can use now, why the hell does it have to be that close!? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Did you hear Tina Cook saying she knew her horse would be alright as long as she could show him the camera first? 
A dressage rider (can't remember who it was in H&amp;H, Liebling's rider possibly) made up camera to show her horse before a big dressage comp!


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

Just noticed the breathing Lol!


----------



## Gucci_b (9 August 2008)

a little speedy on the trott


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

She is all over the place coming up the centre line in shoulder in.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

Oh dear, not a good shoulder in


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

JUST noticed that camera - its a whopper!


----------



## seabiscuit (9 August 2008)

wiggle wiggle


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

Whats wrong with hanging cheek snaffles!? I love em, spreads the pressure


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just noticed the breathing Lol! 

[/ QUOTE ]
u wont stop noticing it now...whenever scotty *swoon* starts talking


----------



## Gucci_b (9 August 2008)

O dear, seems to be going wrong for them both


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Oops, fell out of canter halfpass there for the canadian. The test is not going well for her.


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

Oh man the shoulder movement, that was random!


----------



## PickledOnions (9 August 2008)

I've just noticed the breathing and the camera.


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

I just heard his breathing for the first time.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

Not a good test


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

MHB u were here last night im sprised u didnt hear it then! lol


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

eugh, poor girl


----------



## teapot (9 August 2008)

Running order:

Ingrid Klimke
Susanna Bordone
Karen O'Connor
Sonja Johnson
Patricia Ryan
Magnus Gallerdal

BREAK

Sharon Hunt
Ande Paro
Eric Vigeanal
Alena Tseliapushkina
Tim Lips
Tiziana Realini
Joris von Springel (what a name!)
Caroline Powell
Mike Winter

BREAK

Andres Dibowski
Roberto Rotatori
Phillip Dutton
Shane Rose
Niall Griffin
Dag Albert
Mary King
Jean Renaud Adde


----------



## Calvo (9 August 2008)

breathing is irritating now that ive heard it! lol not a good test for her bless her


----------



## seabiscuit (9 August 2008)

That girl was so tense and wound up it really did not help the horse


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

I swear I could not hear it. I spent all last night listening hard and nothing! I got some cotton wool buds today- Perhaps, I just needed to clean my ears out!


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

yeah i dont hear the breathing either


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

shame... but it is only a 10 year old...needs some work? face really did say it all
shame
but it is the horses first big championships with her
70.7 a little harsh but ho hum


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

I didn't hear it yesterday either.


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Aw, look at her face. Her face has just dropped.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 August 2008)

70.7, I'd want to cry


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Ingrid Klimke now.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

Poor girl


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

oh no, i'm going to notice the breathing now.
don't they sell hairnets in Germany?


----------



## Penguinboots (9 August 2008)

I can't hear any breathing! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 lol.

I'm gonna try and stay up to watch SH and Tankers m'thinks


----------



## Gucci_b (9 August 2008)

nice looking horse but she also seems tence!! nerve's i guess


----------



## carys220 (9 August 2008)

I'm here! hellooo!


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

oo ingrid
i really rate this horse shame about the run out at the europeans last year but she was a bit silly to take str8 route at the influential targets (mind she was v early out on course)
definately a horse for the future this


----------



## teapot (9 August 2008)

that halt!


----------



## Calvo (9 August 2008)

ingrid looks quite good there


----------



## carys220 (9 August 2008)

spooked a bit


----------



## kirstyhen (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
don't they sell hairnets in Germany? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh dear! I just noticed when she saluted, obviously don't sell hairbrushes either!!! p


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Good entry, nice halt. Flashy looking horse, the movement is not so flashy

Horse just spooked a little bit.

Beautiful horse.


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

hi hi hi hi tri konj!


----------



## seabiscuit (9 August 2008)

excellent work. breathtaking!!


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

lovely horse this Butts Abraxas. she lost his quarters a bit on and off the centre line, didn't she?


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

Ingrid looks super tall.


----------



## seabiscuit (9 August 2008)

I think this will beat Brits score...


----------



## carys220 (9 August 2008)

it is 7am there, my hair looks like that at 7am! LOL


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Oh god, her hair.


----------



## teapot (9 August 2008)

this is looking good


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

What a gorgeous horse


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Ingrid looks super tall. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And slim, I hate her.


----------



## Gonetofrance (9 August 2008)

Where's all the noise coming from?


----------



## Calvo (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I think this will beat Brits score... 

[/ QUOTE ]

it sure looks like it!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 August 2008)

LOL!


----------



## RachelFerd (9 August 2008)

i know considering her pedigree it isn't a surprise, but my god ingrid rides beautifully...


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

i don't think she'll beat Brit and Cinders. hope not!


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

Ditto lol!!!


----------



## icestationzebra (9 August 2008)

Lovely loose moving horse and she is such a quiet elegant rider.....


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

I am not keen on his canter, it just seems to lack impulsion.


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

4 time canter nearly
dont think she will beat brit at all sorry


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

Is it now dressage to music!?!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

That extended canter really was lovely


----------



## seabiscuit (9 August 2008)

changes are not great


----------



## PickledOnions (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Is it now dressage to music!?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats what I was just thinking.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 August 2008)

I was thinking that, wouldn't want to come into a fence from it, like Ian Stark was saying earlier.


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

first change was fractionally late behind i thought. she's not as elegant as Cinders imho. really hope it doesn't get a better score. aarrggghhh.


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

W...O....W


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Good halt, will score very well.

I am tempted to nick Ingrid's horse.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

I much preferred LF and Brit's test


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

shes the only one i have noticed almost "see a stride" to the centre line for the changes which i rekon is the key considering she just got 9s for them
ahh nice shot of that horses head it looks so beautiful


----------



## Calvo (9 August 2008)

the noise is annoying in the bakground somewhere..lol


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

33.50, well done Ingrid. Third Place.


----------



## Penguinboots (9 August 2008)

33.50!


----------



## Gonetofrance (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is it now dressage to music!?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats what I was just thinking. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]How do you dresage to ingtong muzac...........


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

haha, yes! didn't deserve a better mark than Brit's imho.


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

hahaha her hair!!!! LOOOL
bless her 
nice score not sure what i make of that


----------



## carys220 (9 August 2008)

The music was always there


----------



## Calvo (9 August 2008)

good score too!


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

ava i love this horse its so cute love it xc it has its ears forward all the time


----------



## Gonetofrance (9 August 2008)

Love this wee mare


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

i'd love to get my hands on Ava. lovely lovely mare.


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

LOL another grin!


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

she doesnt seem to be wearing a hairnet or using a hairbrush either! LOL
nice smile though


----------



## teapot (9 August 2008)

I love this mare!


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

I clearly have not been very observant, the only music I heard earlier was the bagpipes at the break - need to pay more attention lol!


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Susanna Bordone from Italy. 

Good rythmic entry, decent halt.


Her lower legs are really going to irritate me through this test.


----------



## carys220 (9 August 2008)

Told ya! Always smile!!


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

mike tucker just snorted when he laughed!! LOL


----------



## Gonetofrance (9 August 2008)

wow, she's improved...


----------



## kirstyhen (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Her lower legs are really going to irritate me through this test. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good reason for using black stirrups!


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

This horse is lovely, really nice rangey type. I bet a real machine XC.


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

mmm lovely trot work i like this horse more and more, though a few little niggles above the bit


----------



## kirstyhen (9 August 2008)

I like that canter!


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

scotty is rather happy in the morning! neone else noticed?


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Very steady test so far, not the best extension, horse didn't open up in the canter.


----------



## Gonetofrance (9 August 2008)

lol, where's he been..............


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

he's been on the whisky already then!


----------



## carys220 (9 August 2008)

oh no I've started cantering with the riders!!!


----------



## teapot (9 August 2008)

i'm liking the music - gives it a bit of a feel to it. Perhaps that's me though 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm going for a late 30s, early 40s score

Ooo MT read my mind - thought SB rode in uniform


----------



## kirstyhen (9 August 2008)

From the sounds of it, i's all these young girls in their tails!!! :shocked


----------



## carys220 (9 August 2008)

LOts of laughing from him


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

Lots to like there IMO


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
scotty is rather happy in the morning! neone else noticed? 

[/ QUOTE ]

JULES. If it is not Mike Tuckers breathing and his snorting whilst laughing, you are talking about Scottie.

Horses Jules, HORSES. LMAO.


Pulling your leg hun.


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

haha i love that uve started cantering with them tri konj! i think ill b doing that more xc than nething! 
really liked that test thought they looked at ease with each other
phew need a break i need a wee!


----------



## kirstyhen (9 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
oh no I've started cantering with the riders!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've been doing that since last night! Keep noticing I'm doing it and feeling like an idiot!


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

fair score for her i think.


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

37.80, brilliant score. Well done.


----------



## carys220 (9 August 2008)

Why do they all leave their foot in the stirrup as they get off???


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

It was a nice test. 37.8 is a good score


----------



## teapot (9 August 2008)

ooo i was right ish 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 37.8


----------



## jules89 (9 August 2008)

hehe sorry....i just love scotty!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




hehe
and damn uve already sussed me out and ive only been on here a day! 
oh my gosh karen o connor im amazed at how she has picked herself up after the tragedy of theodore ... 
never seen her dressage though
(im tlking horsies again yey)


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2008)

aww, i'm still in mourning for Teddy O'Connor. hope Mandiba goes well, he's quite inexperienced really.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 August 2008)

Must be bittersweet for Karen O'Connor. Poor Teddy


----------



## sea_view (9 August 2008)

What is with the dangly earings this rider is wearing - not diggin it!


----------



## carys220 (9 August 2008)

Funny thing about the cantering with them, I've never done dressage and only ever done a flying change once when my pony did it by herself so I've no idea how I know when to do it!! LOL


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

Not a good start, had a little miscommunication just coming around that corner. Wasn't bending correctly.


----------



## Penguinboots (9 August 2008)

What's everyone's late night snack to keep them going tonight?
I've got coke and popcorn.


----------



## Calvo (9 August 2008)

teapot - your physic! lol


----------



## Ezme (9 August 2008)

I miss teddy o'connor.....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (9 August 2008)

Oh dear - nearly non existent shoulder in? Or was it just my eyes?


----------



## Rachel_M (9 August 2008)

He is looking a lot, it will be a test to keep him concentrating.


----------



## Gonetofrance (9 August 2008)

oops..... not happening............


----------



## Calvo (9 August 2008)

teddy should have been doing this test


----------



## kirstyhen (9 August 2008)

Karen O'Connor, showing that not all american riders bounce around in trot!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Oh, I am nearly welling up. She has some of his hair as a memento


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Gosh, thats very sad, wearing a momento for Teddy.


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

Looks like a star in the making TBH - really trying...


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Tea, sunbites and ASDA twix type biscuit things...ATM


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

water and minstrels! and coffee if necessary.
aww, she's wearing a bit of Teddy's hair. makes me want to cry. he so should have been here. tragic. flipping bear that frightened him has a lot to answer for.


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Yes, she is far more classy....


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What's everyone's late night snack to keep them going tonight?
I've got coke and popcorn. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
i have wine and umm maybe some crisps later!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Just finished a tikka masala and now going to down some Kit Kats.


----------



## Gonetofrance (10 August 2008)

she's being very clever with him.......he's a big horse to keep together


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Karen O'Connor, showing that not all american riders bounce around in trot! 

[/ QUOTE ]
haha so true well done karen! cant say im a huge fan of phillip dutton though and hes coming later isnt he...


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

i do like this horse alot still..


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

And managing to pull of the white jods!

Must be all the Parelli


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

lovely changes across the diagonal, perfect.


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

stunning horse this one! Always admired Karen, agree it should be Teddy

think this will be a late 30s one


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

The halt was a little off, with the hind end off the centre but a very nice test considering the age and inexperience of the horse.


----------



## Gonetofrance (10 August 2008)

Love the way she leaned to the right to balance the halt.....lol !!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just finished a tikka masala and now going to down some Kit Kats. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mint???


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

I have to admit, the white breeches thing is not something I could carry off.  Would look like two turkey drumsticks just ready for defrosting.... my legs that is


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

41.80 Competitive score


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Thought it would've been better than that....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Good score


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Just finished a tikka masala and now going to down some Kit Kats. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mint??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

I was wondering whether anyone would understand if I put "and not mint if anyone asks" at the end.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

good score


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

Good de brief from karen!!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

IT'S A BLACK HORSEY!!!!! Yeay!! LOL


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have to admit, the white breeches thing is not something I could carry off.  Would look like two turkey drumsticks just ready for defrosting.... my legs that is  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I would just attract dirt! Would have lovely big green sobblers all down my legs from pony!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

wow this horse looks lush!!!


----------



## Gucci_b (10 August 2008)

Wow, this horse looks lovely... a real "look at me"!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

the aussie girls do like their snazzy browbands, don't they?! dazzle the judges and all that.


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Looked like a wee stirrup situation there.


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I was wondering whether anyone would understand if I put "and not mint if anyone asks" at the end. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I think I would be alone in understanding!


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

brow band doesn`t suit it!!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

nice half pass too


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Agree about the stirrups....


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Browband is horrid, that horse needs a nice fine bridle...


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
the aussie girls do like their snazzy browbands, don't they?! dazzle the judges and all that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That horse's browband looks like something off Kath and Kim!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Tri, was it you who wanted a black horse...


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

PMSL Henmeister!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Not a fan of the browband I must say


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

what is PMSL?!?!!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
the aussie girls do like their snazzy browbands, don't they?! dazzle the judges and all that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That horse's browband looks like something off Kath and Kim! 

[/ QUOTE ]

With matching bit. Gold.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

It was MHB but this one is a bit fine for me, and needs a teensy bit of white as it's head blends into it's body from head on!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
what is PMSL?!?!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Pissing My Self Laughing


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Pissing Myself Laughing


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Hubby is already asking when this finishes - Little does he know


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

haha thanku :$


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
the aussie girls do like their snazzy browbands, don't they?! dazzle the judges and all that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That horse's browband looks like something off Kath and Kim! 

[/ QUOTE ]

With matching bit. Gold. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She needs some nice big hooped earrings to complete the outfit!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I must go to the loo!!! LOL


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It was MHB but this one is a bit fine for me, and needs a teensy bit of white as it's head blends into it's body from head on! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Talk about being a nit pick.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Good halt!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

good half mind nice n square


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
That horse's browband looks like something off Kath and Kim! 

[/ QUOTE ]

But that's noice, it's different, it's unusual


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

looked a nice test very workmanlike but did it well


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Lol - yep BF has already hassled me! He can sod off - he has his own laptop so borrowing mine is greedy


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

He would also look better in a nicer bridle...


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I must go to the loo!!! LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you for that little nugget of information.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

hehe tri konj i just had to i sprinted as fast as my legs could carry me! 
i just thought, wouldnt it be cool if you could have a couple of different camera angles to choose from (or on screen at same time) so you could have each of the judges birds eye view...!?


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

thought the score would have been better


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I must go to the loo!!! LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you for that little nugget of information. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL! (Not literally I hasten to add!)


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

.......he looks better clipped.....
http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/71719678....40A659CEC4C8CB6


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

She looks the least puffed out so far!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

This is going to be a FUN test, I can see now.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

hehehe


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

a trifle excited..???


----------



## Penguinboots (10 August 2008)

this could be interesting!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Oh dear - very spooky


----------



## buffy2 (10 August 2008)

Hi all, can i join in.


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

This could be an interesting one...


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Anyone know what the riders have to fill in on that clipboard?  Filling in a form is the last thing I would want to do after riding my olympic test!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Oh dear, just try and keep him contained.


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Oh dear, me thinks this might not be so good


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

oh dear, up periscope.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

tri konj u are amazing at finding all these pics! 
ooer this jorse doesnt want to play does it...shame as the irish aint havng much luck maybe more 4 leaf clovers are in need!?


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

This one looks abit fresh..


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Where's Weezy tonight?


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Anyone know what the riders have to fill in on that clipboard?  Filling in a form is the last thing I would want to do after riding my olympic test! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Drugs test.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

I cant watch!!! lol


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

OH DEAR!!!!


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

oh no !!! this is gonna be interesting...poor girl....


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

oh no
not the best start i hope the horse settles down


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

extended trot going nowhere


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Has calmed down a bit


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

The horse just refuses to listen at time and keeps falling out of the movements.


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Where's Weezy tonight? 

[/ QUOTE ]

On holiday for two weeks!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

hopefully she will have a fab ride xc


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

LOL at the horse thinking about the cross country tomorrow...can you imagine what's going through his head??? LOL


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

The rider is getting redder and redder, i do feel sorry for her.


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Oooohhh!  I thought they had to wee in a pot for that


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

I think it wants to go x-country now


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

oh gawd this gets worse and worse


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

I bet this is the longest test she has been in. Changed leg in the counter canter and fell out to walk. 

I feel for her.


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Didn't think there would be any chance on the counter canter - what a pity


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

He really is stomping around and fighting the contact


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

SPOOK SPOOK - this is terrible, think i would cry...


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Aaah thanks Ouija_Board


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

I feel my horse would be doing giraffe impressions too! 
"Oh look at that over there, that looks much more interesting"


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

IMO i dont rekon hes thinking about the xc i think hes completely dumbfounded by the whole arena...! 
interesting to see what he will be like sj..


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oooohhh!  I thought they had to wee in a pot for that  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

You'll be amazed at the wonders of technology these days.


I hear you can just sit on the loo and get pregnant


----------



## janej55uk (10 August 2008)

who are the comentators on the BBCi please?


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

some sort of a wild gallop for that extended canter!!

Shame cos it looks like it has the potential to do a VERY nice test just doesnt have the brain for it yet


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Look at the faces on the Irish.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

oh dear, he had fun. would love to ride that one xc though!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

glad that's over, cringeworthy!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Well considering he was doing a giraffe impression she really kept her cool - all credit to her


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

cant say horse helped her much there 
looked a bit of a thug


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
who are the comentators on the BBCi please? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Mike Tucker, Ian Stark. Aren't they?


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Bet she is glad that's over - poor thing, how frustrating


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

LOL!


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oooohhh!  I thought they had to wee in a pot for that  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Drugs test for the horses.....It would be a big bloody pot!


----------



## destiny11 (10 August 2008)

lol, did you see her make a gun with her hand and shoot him, shame


----------



## RachelFerd (10 August 2008)

that pretty much  looked like the kind of dressage test I always find myself riding...  I can sympathise!


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
who are the comentators on the BBCi please? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Mike Tucker, Ian Stark. Aren't they? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sure is


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

she looks like she gonna cry.. bless her


----------



## Penguinboots (10 August 2008)

ouch, bad mark!


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

Good for her - i would be bawling my eyes out


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Yes - haven't heard any heavy breathing from Mike Tucker yet though thankfully


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Poor girl, she looked so upset.


----------



## buffy2 (10 August 2008)

I would go and have a cry now.


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

this could be interesting too!!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

what ive noticed...
its nice to see that even when these horses act completely doolaly in their tests, im pleased to see that none of the riders have got angry, kicked them with the spur and screamed at themself (or the horse) because ive seen that happn before...


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

Oh she is Irish...

I feel SO sorry for the Irish team, all of their horses could do an AMAZING test ...

But Im sorry to say they clearly havent put the training or the work into it...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Yeah I thought it was Mike Tucker Ian Stark, it confused me when people kept saying 'scotty'?


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I would go and have a cry now. 

[/ QUOTE ]

More like a large alcoholic beverage!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

this horse picks up its near hind up slightly more than its off...watch it in the trot extensions


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Scotty is Ian Stark's nickname


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

not the best shoulder in


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

I think it would just cause more troubles for them to start on the horses, they will just become more frightened.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

aye it does! looks quite neat as well!


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

nice extensions though


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

I think thats a bit harsh.....


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

They really can't blame the horses for getting excited, it's the biggest stage in the world!!!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
what ive noticed...
its nice to see that even when these horses act completely doolaly in their tests, im pleased to see that none of the riders have got angry, kicked them with the spur and screamed at themself (or the horse) because ive seen that happn before... 

[/ QUOTE ]

hopefully not, with hundreds and thousands watching...


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yeah I thought it was Mike Tucker Ian Stark, it confused me when people kept saying 'scotty'? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Probably thinking we were watching a weird episode of Star  Trek.


BEAM ME UP, SCOTTY!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

yeye i know but i mean it must be so frustrating and im so pleased i havent seen anyone lose their cool


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

i'm back after my net crashed, hho crashed and then bbc decided to show me volleyball on every online channel 
	
	
		
		
	


	






ARGHH FFS


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


hopefully not, with hundreds and thousands watching... 

[/ QUOTE ]


Whilst the world is watching, smile and take it on the chin. When the cameras aren't following you....


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


hopefully not, with hundreds and thousands watching... 

[/ QUOTE ]


Whilst the world is watching, smile and take it on the chin. When the cameras aren't following you.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

... scream and get bloody rat arsed!


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

That was better then  I was expecting, thought at first it might have been spooky


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

welcome back teapot


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Ditto, horse seemed to calm down when asked for some proper work.


----------



## RachelFerd (10 August 2008)

thought keymaster was very well ridden to avoid any airs above the ground. Spooking all the way through the test and still managed not to destroy the accuracy.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

ooh, sharon next, praying he rises to the occasion, he can do an amazing test.


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Go Sharon!!! Fingers X'd everyone!!!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

shall we start a break thread??


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Tea break. I need to top up my cup.


----------



## janej55uk (10 August 2008)

Oh its the tractor again!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

sharon hunt is next after the break!mlets hope it a good'un!


----------



## Penguinboots (10 August 2008)

C'mon Sharon!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Off to make a brew . . . nervous for Sharon!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

fingers crossed for sharon shes worked hard for this. but my friend works for her (or did at leasat) and rekoned if the horse went to these olympics it would have a career after - dodgy feet  and wud hate the atmosphere


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

Ok perhaps the horses cant take the atmo but all four of them?? the better trained the horse, the more relaxed it would be in an enviro like this.

I just think that the Irish riders and their horses are extremely talented, their horses are amongst the best and the riders definately have it all there.. they should be winning the medals every year but they NEVER do...so something is going VERY wrong here with the Irish federation...


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Anyone for crisps and dip during the break - top up of wine?


----------



## Jiffy (10 August 2008)

Doh! Not another break before Tankers Town.


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Oh poor teapot - that must have been very traumatic. My internet wasn't working for the beginning but I have set up camp downstairs where the digital tv is.


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

just noticed only 2 men in top 10 scores so far!!


----------



## Ezme (10 August 2008)

eugh, i don't wana wait 15mins... i'm sleepy!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
shall we start a break thread?? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Nah, just keep it here. I can't see the reason for jumping constantly, I think banter adds to the excitement, not detract.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Ok perhaps the horses cant take the atmo but all four of them?? the better trained the horse, the more relaxed it would be in an enviro like this.

I just think that the Irish riders and their horses are extremely talented, their horses are amongst the best and the riders definately have it all there.. they should be winning the medals every year but they NEVER do...so something is going VERY wrong here with the Irish federation... 

[/ QUOTE ]

damn guinness!


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Should we make a second thread now? or are we just going to stay on this one?


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
just noticed only 2 men in top 10 scores so far!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
come on the girls


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

LOL MHB, while Weezy's away we shall play!!


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Ok perhaps the horses cant take the atmo but all four of them?? the better trained the horse, the more relaxed it would be in an enviro like this.

I just think that the Irish riders and their horses are extremely talented, their horses are amongst the best and the riders definately have it all there.. they should be winning the medals every year but they NEVER do...so something is going VERY wrong here with the Irish federation... 

[/ QUOTE ]

damn guinness! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL !! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ah so that is what it is !!!!!


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Yep agree - there does seem to be an enormous amount of politics within Irish Equestrian sports that is surely detracting from their training and performances?


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

the Irish have the horses, i just don't think they've ever nailed the dressage. *waits to be shot down in flames*
also, they need to start keeping the best ones, not selling them, i guess...


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

stay on this one


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I have just found a small black cat on my knee!

Has everyone's sound gone off?


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

I'm slightly confused, when I was last on a few weeks ago Weezy did a good bye thread, not coming on the forum for a while, was that just for a holiday, I thought it was for some time out?


----------



## Penguinboots (10 August 2008)

WHat is that noise!??!?!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

There's those flag waving hooligans again!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm slightly confused, when I was last on a few weeks ago Weezy did a good bye thread, not coming on the forum for a while, was that just for a holiday, I thought it was for some time out? 

[/ QUOTE ]

We're talking about HHo. Spending ONE day away from this place is a lifetime, she did a bloody marathon to stay away as long as she did!


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

You can't imagine how annoying the Spanish commentary is... I might as well have my mum and dad doing it!


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Has everyone's sound gone off? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Was just about to ask the same..


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

lol!


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

As they say in top gun
Its the bottom of the ninth the scores are tied its time for the big play!!
Come on Sharon
Good luck!!


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

I see, I thought it was a big farewell for quite some time - silly me!!! Lol!


----------



## Ezme (10 August 2008)

hehehe lil man with roller


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
You can't imagine how annoying the Spanish commentary is... I might as well have my mum and dad doing it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

LOL PF! Can't yo watch it on the BBC website?


----------



## EventingMad (10 August 2008)

Fingers tightly crossed for Sharon and for G.B really as well we need her test to be in the low 40's really and late 30's!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

That's how they make the centre line!!!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

do we reckon Sharon will show Jasper the judges' boxes and camera the way Tina did her horse? place your bets please...


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

Don't agree with you there!!  They just said they were a young team and were there to build on it, not win.  Maybe they have the horses, but not the experience.  I wouldnt say its down to them "not doing enough work" I bet they have worked their @sses off.


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

£10's she will.


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh poor teapot - that must have been very traumatic. My internet wasn't working for the beginning but I have set up camp downstairs where the digital tv is. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The air was blue for what seemed like an age whilst I actually restarted my comp  
	
	
		
		
	


	












 And how on earth is volleyball an Olympic sport? 

All i saw was 4 courts of women sunning themselves in a bikini  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Now if it was men's volleyball, I'd be more inclined


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
hehehe lil man with roller 

[/ QUOTE ]

he's not little! the camera is far away!! PMSL


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Yeah, I think she will, to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ezme (10 August 2008)

look at the gymnasts in the botom left!


----------



## Penguinboots (10 August 2008)

I want the roller man's job for 2012...or the girls that put the boards back up!


----------



## Patches (10 August 2008)

Just got time to brush and floss my teeth before Sharon comes on.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
That's how they make the centre line!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
bugger i missed it AGAIN
what did they dooo?!


----------



## Ezme (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
That's how they make the centre line!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
bugger i missed it AGAIN
what did they dooo?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't worry its just a bloke with a roller, not witchcraft!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]





 Don't agree with you there!!  They just said they were a young team and were there to build on it, not win.  Maybe they have the horses, but not the experience.  I wouldnt say its down to them "not doing enough work" I bet they have worked their @sses off. 

[/ QUOTE ]
yep, totally agree with that. and having had a horse who did that in the stressage, i tell you, there's nothing you can do once they switch off and stick their head up, you just look like an idiot and are relegated to the role of passenger...


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just got time to brush and floss my teeth before Sharon comes on. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Hey patches, pull up a seat.


----------



## Penguinboots (10 August 2008)

oooh, you can see the warmup in the top right!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
That's how they make the centre line!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
bugger i missed it AGAIN
what did they dooo?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

there was a man, a little man (LOL) with a roller thing...couldn't see clearly as it's far away but it needed 2 (little) men to carry it away.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
That's how they make the centre line!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
bugger i missed it AGAIN
what did they dooo?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't worry its just a bloke with a roller, not witchcraft! 

[/ QUOTE ]

ohhh...i thought it was witchcraft... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




he must have a bloody good eye to make sure its 100% str8!


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

come on sharon - we need a fabby test off you m'dear. It was her in H&amp;H winning advanced BD wasn't it?


----------



## EventingMad (10 August 2008)

Yeap i defiantly put my bet on her doing that!   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Considering how well Miners Folic went.


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
oooh, you can see the warmup in the top right! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just noticed that aswell!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
That's how they make the centre line!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
bugger i missed it AGAIN
what did they dooo?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't worry its just a bloke with a roller, not witchcraft! 

[/ QUOTE ]

ohhh...i thought it was witchcraft... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




he must have a bloody good eye to make sure its 100% str8! 

[/ QUOTE ]

they threaten to run him over with a tank if it isn't...


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Lets not jinx her now.....


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
come on sharon - we need a fabby test of you m'dear. It was her in H&amp;H winning advanced medium BD wasn't it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now is *not* the time to bring up things like that - it has the same effect as commentators curse


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

yeye but u cant c enough of the warmup!! grrr
and yes it was her winning the AM i was very excited when i saw that! (geek is me)


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

It has just started to absolutely hammer it down with rain where I am now, how is the weather with everyone else?


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

I haven't seen any judges leave their huts.... do you think they have potty's in there?


----------



## EventingMad (10 August 2008)

Yeap it was! 
Good luck sharon!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

God I hope she pulls out something in the 30s. Even 39!!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

dark, and outside. i don't care.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

shoiiiiiiite
monsoon
ive left my horsies in my boor ginger big boy was shivering earlier


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Is this the longest break in history or what!!!!!!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

dry ATM MHB but it only just stopped at about 9 since 10am


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Aargh - they'd better get the sound sorted in the next 3 minutes or I will not be happy


----------



## Ezme (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I haven't seen any judges leave their huts.... do you think they have potty's in there?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ewww! In that heat!?


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

hammering it down and extremly windy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





has anyone else got sound on theres? mine is still deathly quiet 
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETA: sound is back


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

we need her to do a bad test (to get rid of the curse..lol) (now she will do a good one..lol)


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Well, the shot we have of the arena is lovely and boring. We need a streaker right now, just to liven things up. Preferably male.


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

judges are back
time to start praying for the test of her life!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Think sound is back


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
come on sharon - we need a fabby test of you m'dear. It was her in H&amp;H winning advanced medium BD wasn't it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now is *not* the time to bring up things like that - it has the same effect as commentators curse  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Sorryyyyyyy


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Ssshhh...stop cursing her!!!


----------



## Ezme (10 August 2008)

here she is!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I haven't seen any judges leave their huts.... do you think they have potty's in there?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ewww! In that heat!? 

[/ QUOTE ]
haha or they have magic tubes that takes them directly to the toilets and then shooots them back up the tube
oh dear all this excitement has made me dilerious
give me scotty


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

heres she is!


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
hammering it down and extremly windy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





has anyone else got sound on theres? mine is still deathly quiet 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It had been doing that at thye break - oh they're back - GO SHARON!!!


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

GOODLUCK SHARRROOOOOOOOOON!!! WOOP WOOP!!


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I haven't seen any judges leave their huts.... do you think they have potty's in there?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I love the little bridges each hut has, like the judges have their own little moats, and can pull up the draw bridge when the disgruntled riders descend! :grin


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Go Sharon!!!!! Go TT!!!!! C'mooowwwnnn!!!


----------



## EventingMad (10 August 2008)

Yeap my sounds is working 
Here we go!
Come on Sharon and Jasper!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Could you imagine what would happen to a streaker in China??!!??


----------



## Penguinboots (10 August 2008)

eeeek, here we go!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

CAN SOMEONE REMIND ME TO NOTE THE FRENCH MANS TEST FOR blackeventer?
im excited about lenamores test too caroline is a class act xc


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Could you imagine what would happen to a streaker in China??!!?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

ill offer myself for the job?! haha


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

come on sharon you can do it!!


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

I will do


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

God I'm almost holding my breath!!


----------



## Ezme (10 August 2008)

good start!


----------



## EventingMad (10 August 2008)

He does look to be working well and calm!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

he's relaxed and listening carefully


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
God I'm almost holding my breath!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto!


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
LOL PF! Can't yo watch it on the BBC website? 

[/ QUOTE ]
No *sob*
Don't rub it in


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Great shoulder in!!!


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Nice extended


----------



## missshell (10 August 2008)

Hello just got in from pub have I missed mary??


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

I almost can't watch


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

sorry PF!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

looking great so far!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

BRILLIANT test


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

very good so far.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Mary is 2.43 I believe hun


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

ssshhhh


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Bad scores for the cantering early.


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

4 for the flying change


----------



## missshell (10 August 2008)

Ta x


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

GIVE HER A 10!!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

im dying of a heart attack waiting for the score!! eek!


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Woo Hoo!!!! Go Girlie!!!!


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

good test


----------



## Ezme (10 August 2008)

phew!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Gotta be good....


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

A bit on an abrupt stop but a good test, I hope that those low scores don't take her down to far.


----------



## Penguinboots (10 August 2008)

excellent!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

fantastic.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

nice one Shaz.


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Not a bad test overall, i thought..


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

I liked it a lot!! very chilled - what a trooper!!


----------



## missshell (10 August 2008)

Well done!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Not bad . . .


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

got to be in the 40`s
pressure test and she did a good job


----------



## Ezme (10 August 2008)

Do you think event horses feel weird in the dressage, they're usually booted up to the nines but then nout! lol


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

43.5


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

43.50 Decent


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

43.5


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Well done Sharon! 43.5


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

43.5, pretty good.


----------



## Penguinboots (10 August 2008)

43.5!!!! Brilliant!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

43.5! Woo!! We can drop Daisy's 51.4


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

woop woop - pleased with that score!!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

43.5 fair fair mark brilliant for the team
horse wasnt gna get nebetter because it isnt as flashy as ben along time or brit etc. well done sharon well wel wel done


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Brilliant - well done to her


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

good score but will it help us overall?


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

He is a big dude!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

NIce horse


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

He is a bouncy dude as well.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

oh, i've seen this horse before, love it. cracks me up though, he must weigh waay more than some of the women who get bitched about, but no-one says anything!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

this guy should be playing rugby...


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Bouncy!!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
He is a big dude! 

[/ QUOTE ]

hahaha that what I thought too


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Who is doing their test now?


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Lovely Sharon!
Not enjoying watching this guy though


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
good score but will it help us overall? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Means they can drop a 50 score


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

ooooooooh he is maaaaasive!!!!


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

pretty good score 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh my that sitting trot must hurt


----------



## volatis (10 August 2008)

lovely test, shame about the little mistakes but well ridden. Brazilian rider is 'interesting'


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
good score but will it help us overall? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Means they can drop a 50 score 

[/ QUOTE ]

GB moved up to 4th place overall so far they just said


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Strange walk action?


----------



## Ezme (10 August 2008)

He's big enough to be a show jumper! lol Geoff eat your heart out... acctually... don't


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

looks more like a dealer than a rider!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
He's big enough to be a show jumper! lol Geoff eat your heart out... acctually... don't 

[/ QUOTE ]

LMAO.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

oh dear sorry mr man riding i feel bad...he was in a bad car accident apparantly. top marks mate for riding again and going to the olympics...


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
oh, i've seen this horse before, love it. cracks me up though, he must weigh waay more than some of the women who get bitched about, but no-one says anything! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He certainly shouldn't wear white breeches!!


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

only 27 behind the aussies which isn't too bad esp with the xc definately going to be influenced by time


----------



## janej55uk (10 August 2008)

ok I am confused, I thought it was a team of 4 and 1 indervidual? with best 3 to count, am I right and who is the team? if not please explain


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

that's no excuse for being overweight!


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Is There another session this afternoon (British time)?


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

2 true......


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

jane, it is a team of 5 all as individuals and best 3 count as the team.


----------



## Ezme (10 August 2008)

right I'm off to bed. Have to watch mary on the highlights. Nighty night all


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

this is the last dressage session...i think


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

It's a team of 5 with the best 3 scores to count. I think.


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Night Ezme


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

He's certainly a chunky monkey that one


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

ezme, you lightweight!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

What a genuine horse, I like him.


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

What time is Mary's test?


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

I thought so but wanted to make sure, Thank you


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

2.21


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ok I am confused, I thought it was a team of 4 and 1 indervidual? with best 3 to count, am I right and who is the team? if not please explain 

[/ QUOTE ]

think it's the just the best 3 scores = the team, they're all individuals but the best 3 make up the team. I think anyway


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Mary's test is later!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

nah there isnt which means we can sleep all day till 11.30pm whatever day it is today (all my days have blurred into one i have no idea what day it is today) and watch that till 5am! 
or is that just me being a geek...
i really hope everything goes smoothly. hartbury was cancelled today for a fatality..heart goes out to everyone


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What time is Mary's test? 

[/ QUOTE ]

2:41


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

French guy - notes for Black eventer !!!!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

this is the one blackeventer wanted us to notice, oldest horse in the comp i believe.


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

Should i stay up? or go to bed????


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

uh oh


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

oh dear...


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Oh dear - not what France need


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Does it the XC start at 11:30pm then?


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

this score HAS to count too 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Don't forget to note this jules!!


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

not good


----------



## CastleMouse (10 August 2008)

Well done Sharon... Poor Trish though


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Oh dear - not the best test so far 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Poor France


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

french really are having probs arn't they?


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

unbelievable isn't it, at the last Olympics the french had all the luck, and this time it's deserted them totally.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Oldest horse?? How old? Shouldn't be so spooky!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

XC will be shown live from 1AM to 5AM Monday morning


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

He keeps falling out of rhythm


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

he's 19 i believe. got a bit old and cute, i think!


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Thank you DrSunflower


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Poor guy, he must be feeling so bad


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

1am to 5am for XC?? I'm there!! Luckily I'm not a work till Wed!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

it's just occurred to me that this horse is actually older than Alex Hua Tuan!


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Is Jules still here - or noting frantically?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Crikey Kerilli - good point, hadn't thought of it that way! I think Alex is definitely one to watch for the future


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Eric from France. Black Eventer, listen up!

Nice entry, straight. Decent halt.


OH NO, the horse is playing up. Stopped in front of the judges boxes. Quick recovered.


Decent shoulder in, not particularly straight down the centre.


The horse is really not liking the judges boxes.


Great extension in the trot.

Another weaving shoulder in down the centre line.

Nice walk on the long rein.

Decent halfpass in canter.

Okay first change off the counter canter.

Nice halfpass to the right.

Nice relaxed extension in canter down the long side.

Good flying change.

Good second flying change.

Comes down the centre line, a little off the centre but a good halt.


EDITED TO SAY: Scored 53.00.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I have a telephone interview at 10am monday, guess it doesn't matter what I look like though!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

im baaack watched that test in full for the other thread


----------



## CastleMouse (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
french really are having probs arn't they? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yep


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

MHB Have you PM'd them that? Just so we all don't x


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Poor guy


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

haha i was on a mission for that thread  - im glad i wrote about the right horse! 
and ooer i must be a chatterbox if u guys realised i left! 
bugger wat was the score i missed it!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

bloody hell! this horse is gorgeous!!!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

ooh, bouncy pony, is this half hackney? i like it!


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

This one is FAAAAAAAAAANCY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I LIKE this one!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

this is a noiiiiice horse


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

53


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

CREST!!!!!!!!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

NOOOO!!!!!


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Man alive, not another one!!!


----------



## missshell (10 August 2008)

Oooh this is a nice horse! oops doesnt like the judges!


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Is it just me or when we see a shot of the whole areana (sp) does it look like a set from a computor game?


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

its just stunning!!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

is it hogged?


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

OH DEAR.........LOOK AT HIS TROT WOW!!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

crikey, shouldn't this be in pure dressage?


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Yes, just PM'd her and posted in her thread as well.


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

No I DONT want to halt - hehe


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

thanks guys 
	
	
		
		
	


	




oh i liked this horse interestingly what is its age? seems to be in awe of everything and although extravagant in its movement its a little green?


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

What on earth is going on with this horse?


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Is it just me or when we see a shot of the whole areana (sp) does it look like a set from a computor game? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lol, I had said that to uninterested hubby earlier!!!


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

I think it might boil over this one!!!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
crikey, shouldn't this be in pure dressage? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Def not by this performance!!!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

this one would be in a class of its own in pure dressage!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

It's breed is listed as "Verband der Züchter und Feunde des Ostpreussischen Warmblutpferdes Trakehner Abstammung e.V"

whatever that means!


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

bloody hell, wouldnt like to sit to that anyways


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

The rider is doing all she can to keep the horse under wraps.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

is it a stallion? cos i rekon its spotted a fine filly n the warm up...


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It's breed is listed as "Verband der Züchter und Feunde des Ostpreussischen Warmblutpferdes Trakehner Abstammung e.V"

whatever that means! 

[/ QUOTE ]


LOL.


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is it just me or when we see a shot of the whole areana (sp) does it look like a set from a computor game? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lol, I had said that to uninterested hubby earlier!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Glad I'm not the only one that thought so


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

oh dear, very prancey. i've never seen a hogged horse eventing before. should be called Passage, not Passat.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

does it mean a warmblood trakehner breed?


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Poor her, this is turning out to be the test from hell.


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

cant wait to see this one go xc


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Me thinks we have ourself the worst score maybe?


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

That's the breed society DrSunflower, it;s a Trakehner, registered in Germany.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

yeah passat makes it sound like a volkswagen when its more of a speedy showy ferrari!! hahaha
(im allowed to joke i drive a polo!)


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Horse slipped in the counter canter or tripped.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

well, it hasn't done 4 vertical rear/bounds yet, so it's not the worst...


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

I think this could be the wooden spoon!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

This really is a BAD test, oh dear


----------



## CastleMouse (10 August 2008)

Blimey...


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

it started of so promising and i think your right.. could be one of the worst scores! bless her shes trying real hard


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

She is fighting back the tears by the looks of it


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

i know i say this alot but...a real shame


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

It never started, the horse wasn't listening to her from the start.


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

This has to be somewhere near 80`s


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Verband der Züchter und Feunde des Ostpreussischen Warmblutpferdes Trakehner Abstammung e.V =

Federation of the breeders and Feunde of the eastPrussian warm blood horse Trakehner descent e.V


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

shame, cos i bet that could do an amazing test if it relaxed and let her ride it.


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

Oh dear


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
well, it hasn't done 4 vertical rear/bounds yet, so it's not the worst... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very true! 77.4?


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

ouch!!


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

It isnt the worst....


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

She looks so deflated.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Oh bless - he splayed all fours then when he spotted the ghouls lurking in the flowers !


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

not a bad guess


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

i rekon it wants to go for a blast round its field now hehehe bet it would enjoy that


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

god, i really really would not want to ride that xc. looks like a bit of a fruitbat.


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

77.4. Not the worst!


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

This looks nice.


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

It looks a bit to 'precious' to go XC. I mean, it might gets it legs dirty or something..


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

haha - fruitbat!!!!!


----------



## RachelFerd (10 August 2008)

just goes to show you don't need a warmblood to do well in dressage... the TBs are really holding their own so far - Miners Frolic's test was superb.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

oops i just sneezed and made the dog jump haha


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

I thought it looked like it was building up to a spook - pity


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

damm shame


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Broke extended trot and cantered.


----------



## CastleMouse (10 August 2008)

I think him and Ali may be related somehow... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She got a better score than Trish though!


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

u spoke to soon me thinks........


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Plenty of spooky/giraffehorses today


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Who's this horse again??


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
just goes to show you don't need a warmblood to do well in dressage... the TBs are really holding their own so far - Miners Frolic's test was superb. 

[/ QUOTE ]

remember how pippa funnell seems to have a way of making TBs float on air....

damn was going to say something else and forgot...


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Tea tray!!!


----------



## CastleMouse (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Plenty of spooky/giraffehorses today 

[/ QUOTE ]
There's a huge screen next to the arena which according to Ginny Elliot caused a lot of horses to spook all over the place...


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

tehehehe i thought he was a girl then when they showed the shot of horse walking
remembered wat i was going to say - 
BREATHING!!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Something Lips from Holland/Netherlands? I think, I wasn't listening to well.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Some are scared of the plants.....I mean, a horse scared of plants??!!


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Aw Jules, I had stopped noticing it!!!!


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

Got to say this guy is a lovely rider....


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I can't hear the breathing....


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Tim Lips


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

I can't _believe_ the comentator has just said that this particular horse has a very silky tail and nicely trimmed ears


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

If this horse relaxed it would be seriously challenging the top 5 places. Some of the moves have been really nice. The last few changes were spot on.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Aw Jules, I had stopped noticing it!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha sorry


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

that was a nice test


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Aw disappointed face adn a half there


----------



## destiny11 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I can't _believe_ the comentator has just said that this particular horse has a very silky tail and nicely trimmed ears 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

looooooool


----------



## CastleMouse (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Who's this horse again?? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Tim Lips from the Netherlands with Oncarlos


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

You have to remember things are not so simple from a horses eyes. WE know that it is only a pretty flower planter for decorative purposes but the horse is still a flight animal. Put it in a strange surrounding and EVERYTHING could jump at it. Those judges huts have ogres hidden in them...


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Plenty of spooky/giraffehorses today 

[/ QUOTE ]
There's a huge screen next to the arena which according to Ginny Elliot caused a lot of horses to spook all over the place... 

[/ QUOTE ]

But they have been able to ride in the main arena - with the screen on, during the week to help get them used to it


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I hear it now!!

LOL again PF! Classic!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Tim Lips looks like Prince Harry I think, or am I imagining it?


----------



## CastleMouse (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Some are scared of the plants.....I mean, a horse scared of plants??!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hey, there could be ancient Chinese dragons lurking behind them


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

PF?


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

oh he is ragin....


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Was that a general comment or to me?


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

he's much better looking than Prince Harry!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
PF? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Papa Frita.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
You have to remember things are not so simple from a horses eyes. WE know that it is only a pretty flower planter for decorative purposes but the horse is still a flight animal. Put it in a strange surrounding and EVERYTHING could jump at it. Those judges huts have ogres hidden in them... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I hope its a nice friendly ogre like Shrek.. hes a lovely one..lol


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

oooh, i ADORE this horse.


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Was that a general comment or to me? 

[/ QUOTE ]


QR 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sorry!


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

right guys im offskies - am shattered and have got an early ish ride tomorrow.

MHB, you couldn't text me Mary's score could you? *begs* (otherwise I'll call you short 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## CastleMouse (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Plenty of spooky/giraffehorses today 

[/ QUOTE ]
There's a huge screen next to the arena which according to Ginny Elliot caused a lot of horses to spook all over the place... 

[/ QUOTE ]

But they have been able to ride in the main arena - with the screen on, during the week to help get them used to it 

[/ QUOTE ]
But when they were riding in the main arena there wasn't a huge crowd of spectators in the stands which can make the horse even spookier...! (Ian Stark was talking about that last night)


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
PF? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Me. I'm watching on a South American website (can't watch BBC) and the commentary is SO innane, I think I'm just going to turn the volume off.


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Phew, was frantically looking back at my posts thinking I had offended


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

has it got white buttons in its tail?


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

sorry :$ i thought i was missing out on some lingo! apologies


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
right guys im offskies - am shattered and have got an early ish ride tomorrow.

MHB, you couldn't text me Mary's score could you? *begs* (otherwise I'll call you short 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) 

[/ QUOTE ]


Of course, do I have your Mob?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Night Teapot


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
has it got white buttons in its tail? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I think it has got white elastice bands in it...


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

White buttons, yes


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

im jealous teapot im rather starting to feel the tiredness but mary king will keep me going!


----------



## tricksibell85 (10 August 2008)

Think so...


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

have pmed you HB 

night all *waves*


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Is Caroline P next - hope it goes well for her, she is an honoury Scot!


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
sorry :$ i thought i was missing out on some lingo! apologies 

[/ QUOTE ]
Ah well, in a way you are 
	
	
		
		
	


	




LOL! 
Just kidding


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

just noticed the buttons...i wonder if theyre edible like real white choc buttons mmm


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Breathing getting louder


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Night Teapot


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

yep, i'd like this horsey please. he's cracking xc too.


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
im jealous teapot im rather starting to feel the tiredness but mary king will keep me going! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto - all time heroine!


----------



## teapot (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
im jealous teapot im rather starting to feel the tiredness but mary king will keep me going! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

had 6hrs sleep thurs night, 5 last night, been at work all day so 8/9hrs and now im shattered *yawns &amp; waves*


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

I know it's 'dressagy' but is anyone else tempted to take a few inches of the bottom of some of these horse's tails??


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

tehe at least im upto date now PF! haha
ohhh i am excited bout the next test i dont think caroline has been noticed enough as a rider she is just so perfect and accurate xc and got a clear sj at badders 
	
	
		
		
	


	




(geeeeeeeeeeek)


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

BIG HOrse


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Thanks, just got a text from you (just turned my phone on) about your internet. So I must have already had it.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
im jealous teapot im rather starting to feel the tiredness but mary king will keep me going! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

had 6hrs sleep thurs night, 5 last night, been at work all day so 8/9hrs and now im shattered *yawns &amp; waves* 

[/ QUOTE ]

i applaud u ! 
get some sleep and join us at 1am monday morning for xc!


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

Ok, volume is going off... commentator keeps saying the rider will be 'severely penalised' without adding anything else *rolls eyes*


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Mary rode a pony I used to ride... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She had her on loan when she was young, I had her when she was old.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
im jealous teapot im rather starting to feel the tiredness but mary king will keep me going! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto - all time heroine! 

[/ QUOTE ]

shes a heroine but does talk like a primary school teacher
but so amazing to have kept with the ever evolving eventing through the generations - this is her 5th olympics? that is 20 years alone! 
not that im trying to say shes old
shes aged well
i think im digging a hole...


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 commentator keeps saying the rider will be 'severely penalised'  

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
im jealous teapot im rather starting to feel the tiredness but mary king will keep me going! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto - all time heroine! 

[/ QUOTE ]

shes a heroine but does talk like a primary school teacher
but so amazing to have kept with the ever evolving eventing through the generations - this is her 5th olympics? that is 20 years alone! 
not that im trying to say shes old
shes aged well
i think im digging a hole... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll add to your hole digging - I'm a primary school teacher!!!!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

noice horse this


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

wow, this moves. lovely.


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

You can't get anything more in-depth than that, can you? I'm so relieved the horse's tail is silky... it was really preying on my mind!!


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Quite a bit of hands crossing over the neck going on


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Lmao PF!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Does anyone think his saddle isn't sat quite right?


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
im jealous teapot im rather starting to feel the tiredness but mary king will keep me going! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto - all time heroine! 

[/ QUOTE ]

shes a heroine but does talk like a primary school teacher
but so amazing to have kept with the ever evolving eventing through the generations - this is her 5th olympics? that is 20 years alone! 
not that im trying to say shes old
shes aged well
i think im digging a hole... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll add to your hole digging - I'm a primary school teacher!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

...bugger...
sorry
*embarrased*
tbh i dont know how u manage the patience. sorry... im going to shut up now
sorry


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

I met Mary once totally by accident at Burghley and I was so starstruck I spat out my tea 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She laughed though! She seems very down to Earth despite her success


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 You can't get anything more in-depth than that, can you? I'm so relieved the horse's tail is silky... it was really preying on my mind!! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

And we're stuck with Mike Tucker and Ian Stark


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I met Mary once totally by accident at Burghley and I was so starstruck I spat out my tea 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She laughed though! She seems very down to Earth despite her success 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not actually on her though?


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Not sure but his saddlecloth is the size of my duvet


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Hee hee, it's ok, but for the record - I don't have the primary teacher voice you are refering to!!!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

yeye i agree shes completely down to earth and the horses come first etc but i just find her slightly patronising? but she is amazing so im gna button it because she is so unbelieveably class and so very elegant


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I met Mary once totally by accident at Burghley and I was so starstruck I spat out my tea 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She laughed though! She seems very down to Earth despite her success 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not actually on her though?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LMAO


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
 You can't get anything more in-depth than that, can you? I'm so relieved the horse's tail is silky... it was really preying on my mind!! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

And we're stuck with Mike Tucker and Ian Stark  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]


Mike "Breathing Hard" Tucker and Ian "What lovely shaved ears that horse has" Stark.

Woot!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hee hee, it's ok, but for the record - I don't have the primary teacher voice you are refering to!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

haha im glad and tbf that was the stereotype (am i allowed to say that without offending anyone) i was referring to! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




sorry everyone


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Very nearly lol!! She just laughed and apologised for startling me


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

You know... smugness is NOT attractive


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

jules, i'd never thought about it but i do know what you mean. i guess she's used to talking to kids (every time i see her at an event she's surrounded by a gaggle of autograph-hunting 8 yr olds) and she always does so so graciously. plus the questions journalists ask are often so flipping stupid...!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

... Ian "ravish me now" Stark 
	
	
		
		
	


	





hahaha

jokes


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Go Caroline!!!!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

I've been told that before - can't think why


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

I love this horse!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

I remember Badminton, the other year when they were complaining about the ground, and I remember watching her interview and I did think she sounded slight patronizing, I must admit.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
jules, i'd never thought about it but i do know what you mean. i guess she's used to talking to kids (every time i see her at an event she's surrounded by a gaggle of autograph-hunting 8 yr olds) and she always does so so graciously. plus the questions journalists ask are often so flipping stupid...! 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha i agree
she does get top marks for niceness, u cant ever imagine mary king having PMT can u?! haha sorr to be blunt but hey thats me  
	
	
		
		
	


	





love this horse and rider


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Caroline is doing a nodding dog impression - but that's ok if it all goes well for her lol!


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

This is one of my favourite eventing horses...


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Very nearly lol!! She just laughed and apologised for startling me 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

i'm actually crying with laughter picturing the scene. brilliant.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I think Mary is great and as I said she learnt to ride on my old pony!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

this horse is class


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
jules, i'd never thought about it but i do know what you mean. i guess she's used to talking to kids (every time i see her at an event she's surrounded by a gaggle of autograph-hunting 8 yr olds) and she always does so so graciously. plus the questions journalists ask are often so flipping stupid...! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was once one of those adoring children! She was lovely, I must of been so irritating, but she signed my schedule and my dad took my picture with her horse, Star Appeal I think it was! She is fantastic, BE should pay her for the image she gives eventers!


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

*sob* the commentator has just said that this horse is not _completely_ white...
And yet I'm worried that if I turn the volume down I'll miss something important *snort*


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

hehe thats well cool tri konj ! i wana c pics haha

shame about that strike off for caroline

what time does dressage finish??


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

when is the next break?


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

hmm, didn't inspire me tbh, not quite sure why.


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
*sob* the commentator has just said that this horse is not _completely_ white...
And yet I'm worried that if I turn the volume down I'll miss something important *snort* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh dear, I'm feeling they won't say owt important and you'll get better commentary on here!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Am absolutely PMSL here - you need to give us a commentary on your comentary


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

i have to admit i wrote to her as about an 11 year old about my pony who didnt like me seeing a stride to a fence and he wanted to to it hmself nad she wrote back and i kept the postcard...till a house fire gutted my room and i lost everything ho hum


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
when is the next break? 

[/ QUOTE ]

One more horse to go before the break


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

Fake smile!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i have to admit i wrote to her as about an 11 year old about my pony who didnt like me seeing a stride to a fence and he wanted to to it hmself nad she wrote back and i kept the postcard...till a house fire gutted my room and i lost everything ho hum 

[/ QUOTE ]

How sweet is that?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Yep Kerilli - I just had a good giggle remembering it!! I'd like to think now I've grown up a little I wouldn't risk spraying her in a mixture of tea and spit if I saw her again!!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Haven't got any pics of little Zoe I'm afraid, it was a long time ago!

I just remember reading a mag once and seeing the pic of her on her first pony - I thought, that looks just like Zoe and then I read the article and it was Zoe!! Was well proud. Bless Zoe was a fantastic little pony god rest her soul.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Am absolutely PMSL here - you need to give us a commentary on your comentary 

[/ QUOTE ]

ditto. makes Mike and Ian sound really boring!


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

Oh, I KNOW you're right there!!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Haven't got any pics of little Zoe I'm afraid, it was a long time ago!

I just remember reading a mag once and seeing the pic of her on her first pony - I thought, that looks just like Zoe and then I read the article and it was Zoe!! Was well proud. Bless Zoe was a fantastic little pony god rest her soul. 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha i wonder what that feeling was like when u realised it was ur pony!! haha amazing to say the least


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

Mary is just the best, I would LOVE her to get an individual medal, hope Cavvy's in a super-cooperative mood.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

where is scotty?!?!?!?1
come baaaaaaack wee love


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Like the time my friend bought a Gelderlander and then found out it was a full brother to one JOhn Whittaker had just bought!!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

How much does Mary charge to come out for the day to do training?


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

gone off to get more whisky.


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Scotty's on the potty....


----------



## sea_view (10 August 2008)

OK team, wilting here so going to watch the rest of it in my pit - have fun, be good, I would say don't stay up too late, but I think we are too late for that!

Night xx


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Scotty's on the potty.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


You've been waiting all night to say that, haven't you? Admit it.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

ooer i cant drink whiskey makes me feel like my lungs are on fire haha
ill settle with the vino


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

i don't think you'd get Mary for a day's training, you might be able to go to her for a session i guess. of all the top riders i think she's the only one i'd entrust a horse to.


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Am absolutely PMSL here - you need to give us a commentary on your comentary 

[/ QUOTE ]
I'm really starting to feel quite hostile and even a little bit violent towards the commentator....


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

hahahaha scotty is on the potty playing with a fatty in her....caddy? who knows.


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Am paying more attention to this thread than the riding now!!!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

so many of them just seem to be forgetting the final halt, letting them swing their quarters, hmm. *doesn't approve*


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

dont take it out on the commentators! iunless ur willing to get rid of them and ill have scotty to teach me! he taught emily galbraith and crown aliance and theyve done so very well - i wana b that!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


hahahaha scotty is on the potty playing with a fatty in her....caddy? who knows. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Jules, put down what ever alcohol you have been consuming.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

LOL

jules and scotty in a tree, K.I.S.S.I.N.G. !!

Sorry couldn't resist!!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

I know that Ian Stark has a day rate for doing a days training, etc at your own place but he is retired from competition.


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Am I right in thinking that we can't improve on our current 4th place after the dressage?


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

i've been on xc training with Scotty, he was fantastic. so enthusiastic and positive, a real "get on with it" attitude.
he used to have bets with his working pupils on whether they'd get fewer time penalties than him xc etc.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

There's your computer game characters!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Teabreak!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

umm, if Mary does something amazing i think we could improve it, no?


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

ooo he can come to my place all right! haha
ill have the commentators with me here teaching me if u guys dont want them lol i wana learn as much as poss
and MHB i am just so excited that its the olympics any amount of alcohol just gets me uber excited! ... im an eventing geek


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

I went on a Course walk with him at Badminton this year. He had his pupils with him who were competing, and he was a really great speaker. Really felt like he hadn't lost a single bit of drive for the sport since he stopped competing. Fantastic to listen to.


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

I can here snoring from everyroom, I'm rather jealous. But I can't miss Mary do her test


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

Totsie's still last after dressage, as it should be, just checked. poor guy, did well to stay on it actually.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

I really think it will be close when it comes to the medals


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Just needs a rider to have a few stops XC and it all changes.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 I can here snoring from everyroom, I'm rather jealous. But I can't miss Mary do her test 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

my mums cousin who is an ex (ish) heavy drug addict and very heavy smoker/drinker is in the room above me and all i can hear is low loud snoring... 
even the dog is snoring.. makes a change from bloomin yapping mind.!!! 
i refuse to turn in early!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Will have to be pretty amazing - fingers crossed!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

is it sad to say im actually able to hum along with the music now ive watched it for so long? ooer


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Who's still up and running? How many have made it this far and not fallen asleep?


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

im determined to see mary's test


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

im awaaaake! and was just wondering where everyones gone! lol
lightweights!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

I'm still here - and without the aid of caffeine (so when it's finished I can fall into bed and sleep)


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

I'm still here


----------



## RachelFerd (10 August 2008)

still here. couldn't go to sleep, I've got two cats on my lap vying for my attention!


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

If anyone would like to critise my sleep devprived attempt at drawing whilst there is a break I have posted in the PG!

(Shameless self promotion!)


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

i'm wide awake, haven't even started on the coffee yet.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

i missed the man doing the rolling again... just saw him doing the initial halt line...im never gna c him do it!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I'm staying up for the duration, even if I am struggling to type (took me 3 attempts to write staying then!)

My cat will start to snore soon.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

im eating a lovely packet of crisps.. hmmm yummy!!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

oh no, i missed it too! how does he not wobble off the centre line?


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

I am, unfortunately, just about to pour my xth cup of tea and shall be buzzing all the way to my bedroom, where I can look forward to staring at the ceiling all night, whilst running through the dressage test, complete with copycat movements!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Still here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Can't miss Mary's test


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

i was wondering that - obviously he doesnt drink!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

oh noo it cant start again i was thinmking about food... ruuun!!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

So, who do we all think has done the best dressage test so far?


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

Im not tired at all! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Although my brain fuction is slightly lacking, and limiting my ability to hit the keys in the right order!!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

silly question, but why have they got 5 judges' huts and only 3 judges? why not the discard scores thing, either?


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

I have made it through without caffenie (sp) and any sort of food or drink 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thats quite suprising for me actually lol


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

little brit (not seen it thou..lol)


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Just poured myself a large drink to keep me going


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Does that include lots of bouncing?


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

finished my drink...god cold chili con carne (cudnt risk warming it up in fear of missing next test!!!) and i rekon brit and ben along time


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

best test by far was Brit's, totally deserved her great mark, it was beautiful to watch, not a single error, so accurate, so soft and responsive, so energetic. just amazing to get that in that atmosphere.
tbh i don't think even Bettina would have beaten it, there was so little wrong with it.


----------



## Mid (10 August 2008)

I'm not exactly wide awake but i want to see Mary King's test!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Does that include lots of bouncing?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Remind me to put on my sports bra before I go to bed. PMSL.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

y does this channel  think i wana hear a small child crying at 2am in the bloody morning!! sort it out and put the cheesy music back on or show the warm up arena!!!


----------



## RachelFerd (10 August 2008)

it's between Brit and Ingrid for me... although I think Brit's test was just that bit more accurate and polished.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

LF and Brit were undoubtedly best for me


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
it's between Brit and Ingrid for me... although I think Brit's test was just that bit more accurate and polished. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i just felt ingrid's horse was a little green (at this level) but then again in 4 years time it will be amaaazing


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

hhmmm american cola is so nice to drink


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

And we are back.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

*pretty* horse


----------



## Mid (10 August 2008)

ooh purty... like this one's trot!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
*pretty* horse 

[/ QUOTE ]

With a very silky tail


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

good marks...


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

And hasn't the rider got shiny boots


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

loool


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

very stylish rider


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
And hasn't the rider got shiny boots 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


And lovely legs and a body attached.


----------



## Mid (10 August 2008)

my fave bit is always the extended canter... 

the commentator sounds as tired as me


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I've said it before....I like the browbands!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

lovely canter work. such a good rider. god, i wish i could ride like that.


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

Don't tease!!
Have you noticed the ears are beautifully trimmed??


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

What level are you competing at the moment Kerilli?


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

haha MHB ur turning into me! lol


...WHRE IS SCOTTY!!!! put that woman down, boy!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Plaits on top


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

really tightly plaited tail actually. i was told it makes them move tight behind... not that one, obviously.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

them ears are the most important part


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

ohh i need a weeeeeee brb!!!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

i reckon she plaited that up sat on it's back!


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

Indeed they are!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 What's a dressage test without trimmed ears???


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Quiet relaxed horse?


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

I am not liking this riders lower legs.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

whos this? tri konj wy do hannovarians have plaits on the wrong side? its been bugging me


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

The horse is tense in the extension, the rider is doing it no favours.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I am not liking this riders lower legs. 

[/ QUOTE ]

very 'pony club'


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

god, horse really dishes.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

i abso hate it when the lower legs does that... just remembered that amy tryon was worser than him.. she was all over the place


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

I like the browband.


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

This is Roberto Rotatori


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Early with the change from counter canter.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
whos this? tri konj wy do hannovarians have plaits on the wrong side? its been bugging me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote

not sure why but I think it's just in the showing rule book or something. Tried searching the net yesterday but found nothing. I just remember my mum's friend arguing with the judge!!


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I like the browband. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And his boots are even more shiney!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Nice extension in the canter along the long side.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

my hannovarian's mane falls on the left side naturally, so i've always plaited him that way, fwiw!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

thanku! 
sorry i got arsy last nght tbf i hold my hands up and say i was wrong.. i just dont like it because im very picky about plaits (perfectionnist with plaits..just am a mess every other aspect of life!)


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

lol shiny boots.. might as well be my mirror lol


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Ride um' cowboy.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

omgosh im so tired...


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Girls - what is it with this obsession with mens shiny bits?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

40.20

Good score


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

40.20 Wow, good one for the Italian.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

good score. i dont like this guy i dont know why. sorry. maybe this test whil change my mind


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

No, his BOOTS, not his "bits" 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Im having wrong images of someone polishing his "bits"


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

The horse is carrying his head high, started very tense and looks to be on his toes.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

hahaha polishing his bits!!! thats nauuuughty!!!!! hahaha


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

do you reckon the nice old dear with the clipboard when they get off their horses at the end of the test has actually written "I hereby donate all my worldly wealth to you" and gets them to sign it while their brains are still boiled after their tests?!

this should be a good one.


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Slip of the fingers  
	
	
		
		
	


	




He was polishing them.... on the front of that saddle


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Good score but has pushed GB down to 5th (but only by about 6 pens)


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
do you reckon the nice old dear with the clipboard when they get off their horses at the end of the test has actually written "I hereby donate all my worldly wealth to you" and gets them to sign it while their brains are still boiled after their tests?!

this should be a good one. 

[/ QUOTE ]


hahahaha


and yet noone would know cos its all in chinese! for all they know, theyre signing for a chinese takeaway for dinner!

oops sorry if that was racist


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

He was polishing them.... on the front of that saddle  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

A few of the ladies riders certainly seem to be doing that!!


----------



## brighteyes (10 August 2008)

Phillip Dutton looks in pain................


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

aahhh were 5th!! im mad now! lol


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Slip of the fingers  
	
	
		
		
	


	




He was polishing them.... on the front of that saddle  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

ewww, what a revolting thought!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Slip of the fingers  
	
	
		
		
	


	




He was polishing them.... on the front of that saddle  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


That reminds me. I commented in one of the previous sessions that I am sure one of the guys was going to black and blue, down there, as he was bouncing around so much.

I wonder whether he has a bulk order of ice in his room ready?


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

eeeww!!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Gurr can't find any info on plaiting Hanno's manes'. Think I shall have to call the society on monday just to put my mind to rest!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Good test


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

oohhh were equal 11th individually


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

this conversation has changed abit


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Gurr can't find any info on plaiting Hanno's manes'. Think I shall have to call the society on monday just to put my mind to rest! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Haha dont worry too much


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

But this is only the dressage and ANYTHING can happen in the xc and sj!!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Just trying to keep awake until Mary comes on.


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Oooh chilly after all that friction.....


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

lol only 3 more and then its mary


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

hahaha!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

All of the Aussie horses are gorgeous!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

i dont want to turn in early but i might have to after marys test. not long now is it?
ohhh shane rose so underestimated ive not seen enough of this lad


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

There is only so much dressage I can concentrate on! Have to amuse myself somehow!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
But this is only the dressage and ANYTHING can happen in the xc and sj!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
exactly! with a tight xc time, and loads of skinnies, i can see a big shake-up tomorrow. and the sj will be influential, esp the 2nd round.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

jules you lightweight!!!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

WHATS GOING ON?!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

that's what you get when you push too hard...


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

his bit?


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Good down the centre line, nice halt and starts well. The riders legs are a little irritating again, but the horse is going well.

There was a major problem there for a moment, wonder what went wrong?


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

oohh nappy ponio!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Oh dear - the best giraffe impression yet!!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Oh dear - wonder what happened there?


----------



## Mid (10 August 2008)

His ears, his ears...


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

i think he might have got his tongue over the bit for a second or something. looked very very unhappy for a bit. savage panicky hands on the reins maybe?


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

Im determined not to be a lightweight but im so tired! nooo stay awake
interested to see what happnd in the bridle there its in a happy mouth snaffly and a flash...cant c much wrong?


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

What did i miss?


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

horse probably didnt like the irritating legs..lol


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Do you think the horse got its tongue over the bit or something?


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

My horse does that when he can't be bothered to do what he supposed to! Wedges his ear against his head and shakes his head, he never does it a test thankfully! 
Have to drop the rein and boot him on, our occansionally stop and give it a good scratch!


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Looks like a horse that has been socked in the teeth one too many times


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

c now if we had a camera to c the warmup we could have noted whether this happnd in the warm up! 
weird though
pinching ears....flyy...? im not sure wat flys they get in hong kong land?


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

there was a mention of a pram and a baby??

I'm REALLY sorry if I offend anyone but I can't abide people taking their babies to equestrian events! Drives me mental at Olympia as it spooks the horses and there's a lot of money riding on those classes!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

too much hand and i think the bit must have hit a big nerve.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

nice change there


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Well done for the rider keeping his head.


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
there was a mention of a pram and a baby??

I'm REALLY sorry if I offend anyone but I can't abide people taking their babies to equestrian events! Drives me mental at Olympia as it spooks the horses and there's a lot of money riding on those classes! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, LOL he meant the horse was throwing his toys out the pram!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Oohh looks like his headband


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

i dont know im not sure if it was the hands...i dont know the horse well enough tbh
seemed to be ears or moth but i didnt notice any socking of the hands? 
shame (i need a new phrase)
oh wait he did SE SAW!!! in that slowmo
impressive extensions
oo cut or an ulsar?


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
there was a mention of a pram and a baby??

I'm REALLY sorry if I offend anyone but I can't abide people taking their babies to equestrian events! Drives me mental at Olympia as it spooks the horses and there's a lot of money riding on those classes! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, LOL he meant the horse was throwing his toys out the pram! 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

yep, watching it again, looked like a flashback to having had its mouth jabbed in the past...


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

is the horse un happy in the mouth? sorry i missed it totally..


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

I am going to be interested in what happens to this horse over the next few days.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
there was a mention of a pram and a baby??

I'm REALLY sorry if I offend anyone but I can't abide people taking their babies to equestrian events! Drives me mental at Olympia as it spooks the horses and there's a lot of money riding on those classes! 

[/ QUOTE ]
No, LOL he meant the horse was throwing his toys out the pram! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh well, still drives me mad though!


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
too much hand and i think the bit must have hit a big nerve. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Mine seems to do it most if his headpiece slips forward onto his ears, seems to be worse when he leans, hence dropping the rein working!
Interestingly a comfort headpiece didn't make a difference!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

uh ohhhhh


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

might have to read up on that tomoro...not sure how or where but i wud like to know...


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

An over reaction to something that happened in the warm up? Would be interesting to know.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Lol at the baby comment 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I was similarly confused when I first heard the phrase!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Lets see whether this irish rider can do better than his counterparts.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

horse looks chilled and a nice type


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

hope he does well


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

he seem a nice rider too


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Lovely extension in the trot.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

I don't like this chap's lower leg


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

nice extention there..


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

dag albert isnt riding silence? blimey suprised i missed that


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

A lovely test so far.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

doing a really nice job. what's up with his lower leg? looks fine to me.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

he lower legs were weird during the canter half pass


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

is it dag mary then french guy? cos i may have to turn in after that in preparatino for the 1-5am stint of XC


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

umm, dag albert doesn't ride Silence!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Will we see something special from Mary? I'm getting a bit bored now....


----------



## RachelFerd (10 August 2008)

this is better for the irish


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Very outward pointing toes


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Solid test, nothing exiting but just what the irish needed to steady the ship.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

sincerely hope Mary will do a brilliant test. the judges aren't afraid to give high marks for good stuff, so let's hope so!


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

quite a good test really..


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

i hope we see something special from mary cos my eyes are about to fall out of my head as they're really dry...lol


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

dan joycelen..bugger. im tired can i be excused?


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Dan Jocelyn.


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Not long until Mary now, just one before her. Really hope she does well fo GB.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I love the shamrocks and olympic rings on the irish horses' bums!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

yep, okay, you're excused! i know the one you mean, never did a brilliant test though, did it?


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

which one, silence?


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

Much better test from the Irish!


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

oooh, swearing!!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

The horse is very tense.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I've eaten too much yogurt and feel sick now


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

horse shaking nose side to side i HATE that.. grr
shame though horse is so tense


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

8 year old?!?!?! r u MAD!?


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

come on Mary hurry ups...

iM so tired I can barelyy see anymore


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

who swore?


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Awful extension in the trot, in fact non existent.


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Poor horse is only 8


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

it seem to be rushing around doing shopping


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

kinell, this was intermediate at the beginning of last year.
all the other 8 yr olds that have done Olympics have had their minds blown, iirc.


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

I heard the Irish bloke say something about the 'focking camera'


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
8 year old?!?!?! r u MAD!? 

[/ QUOTE ]

HUh?


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Bless him.  Horse looks completely overawed


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

isd it just me or is that gfry very veyr lame in walk??


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

note andrew nicholson won an intermediate section at wilton this week on a 5 YEAR OLD. IMO thats not right. sorry.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

aaww bless the horsey


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Oh bless him


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Bless him.  Horse looks completely overawed  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Totally agree.


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

You're right... looks very footy


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
note andrew nicholson won an intermediate section at wilton this week on a 5 YEAR OLD. IMO thats not right. sorry. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really?


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

horrid canter


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

I think they've both lost it now.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

bless, it has such a babyish face still.
AN winning an Int on a 5 yr old, jeez. not surprised, but a bit much imho.


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Thinking about the age of the horse, etc is this another political choice. Wouldn't have it been better to bring a slightly lesser known rider with a horse with more experience?


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
note andrew nicholson won an intermediate section at wilton this week on a 5 YEAR OLD. IMO thats not right. sorry. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

thats normalls for andrews thogh!


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

Very tense in it's quarters, hindlegs are barely seperating. Seemed to relax a tad in the extension.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

I suspect they will both be glad when the test is over


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

i wonder how they cope in the XC


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Too much too soon for this horse I think.  Do hope he isn't overfaced tomorrow


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
note andrew nicholson won an intermediate section at wilton this week on a 5 YEAR OLD. IMO thats not right. sorry. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

yup
horse called quimbo
its record speaks for itself and there is a pic in H&amp;H this week (making the intermediate drop look tiny which it was NOT!!!) but i think intermediate at 5 is too young... 6 is pardoned just and 7 maybe one or two but not 5... think of its legs! (and the ground at wilton was maybe a tad hard...not that i found out. i got squished by a horse in the sj)


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Surely dag is experienced enough to know whether the horse can handle it or not..?


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

YAY! Mary King on in a sec!


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Oh he was trembling at that halt!  Bless him


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Yay - Mary now  - Come On Mary!!


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Mary Is in next 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Really hope she does a nice test.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

I'm all nervous now waiting for Mary and Call Again Cavalier!


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
YAY! Mary King on in a sec! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Aboutr bloomin time !!!


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

Wasn't it the one the Boss said to watch, maybe not as that was a couple of weeks ago, and I think it was 6ish.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

am i allowed to go 2 bed after this?!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

SSHHHHHH!!!! No jinxing!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Come on Mary!!! Show us the stuff!!!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

ohhh looks good!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Here we go.


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Well done on staying up for this guys!


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

GOING WELL GO MARY


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Oh nooooo


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

666!!!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

noooo a mistake!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

good down the centre line, nice halt, good start.


Eek, a little fault there.


Lovely extension in the trot along the long side.


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Lovely Extention!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

What an amazing extended trot! 877!!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

878 there!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Decent walk on the long rein.

Good change into canter.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

its ok its fine good pony


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

butterflies!!


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

Thought about changing as it crossed the centre line for counter canter then!


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Going well, marks are picking up.


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Lovely extension in the canter and she got a nine!!!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Wooo - a 9


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Great extended canter!!!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

where is scotty i could do with his voice soothing me..`


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

2 x 4's for the flying change, ouch.


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

im scared now!!!!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

perfect!!!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

well done mary top notch


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Good halt, well done Mary. I hope the final score is good.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Yes!!!!!!!!!! Great halt too!!! Well done Mary!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

i'm welling up again!


----------



## seabiscuit (10 August 2008)

WAHOOOOO!!!!! FANTABOLOUS !!


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

She Loved it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Well done Mary 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 worth waiting for TBH


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

oh bless her, she looked quite overcome. better than Sharon's??
lovely test, just a few little mistakes.


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

She made staying up well worth while! She is such a lovely lady!


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

ohh she wearing a hair net and used a brush! well done mary!


----------



## Mid (10 August 2008)

NICE extended canter!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Brilliant!! 38.1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

im happy now
how many more people left in this sesh? 
38.1 WOWWWW!! YEYYYYYYYY


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

38.1


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

38.1 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Well Done!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

38.1!!!!! Yes!!!!!!! WOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

Awww, isn't she lovely?


----------



## Calvo (10 August 2008)

wooo!! 38!! im so pleased!!!


----------



## RachelFerd (10 August 2008)

fantastic 38.1!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

i'm staying till the end


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

38.1 Well done Mary!!!!!


Kerilli, I actually preferred Kristina's horse to Cavalier but I think Mary was more accurate.


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

Well done on staying up for that guys!


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Well done Mary!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

i loved just hearing that bit there with tracie and ferdi. found that really interesting


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

brilliant, really chuffed for her.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

who's the blonde lady in the glasses? I'm sure I've met her!


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

That's so great!! I'm delighted


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

This is turning out to be a fantastic competition already.


----------



## PickledOnions (10 August 2008)

What position are we in for teams?


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

Well done mary what a lovely test
she really rode for every mark and she got it


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

blonde lady in glasses - tracie robinson the GB dressage trainer


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

Tracie Robinson, you mean?
so, who is highest out of the brits? i'm all confused now.


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

We're just 19 penalties behind the Aussies.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

is this the longest post ever?


----------



## Mid (10 August 2008)

and i agreee! fab test 
	
	
		
		
	


	



 and now i need bed


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Tracie Robinson


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

how mnay more left?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

Now I'm really excited about the XC!


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

The blonde in glasses is Tracey robinson shes about 6 ft 2 and one of the most natural riders i have ever seen but she is a fantastic trainer and does the dressage for team gb


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

im so excited about the xc i could burst
but im so tired i dont think i will right this second! haha


----------



## Mid (10 August 2008)

THOUSAND!


----------



## PapaFrita (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
is this the longest post ever? 

[/ QUOTE ]
It will be if someone mentions glamour modelling


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

I don't want to go to bed now, I want to go ride my pony!!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

do you reckon the French will play safe xc or just all go for it and hope for the best? the latter i guess, no point otherwise really. nightmare for them.


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Mary is top Brit - 38.1 then Kristina on 40.2, Sharon on 43.5, W F-P on 50.2 and then Daisy on 51.7


----------



## Mid (10 August 2008)

nite everyone


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

They have as much chance to have one pull out going safe, so I think they are just going to say go for it.


----------



## icestationzebra (10 August 2008)

Me too!  Right I'm off to bed now.  Reconvene for the XC tomorrow?


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Thanks, I thought I recognised her voice but then realised she sounds like my friend Karen!!! LOL


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

thanks DrSunflower, that's great. am a bit befuddled!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Is it tomorrow night again?


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Good ride


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

def here for the xc i cant stay up ne longer my eyes are half closed 
night all cheers for ur entertainment
once again im sorry if i have offended anyone ce soir


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

1am - 5am Monday morning!!


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Is it tomorrow night again? 

[/ QUOTE ]

no, it's still tonight, i'm not that befuddled!

do you mean the xc? it's 01.00 to 05.00 on Monday morning, i think.


----------



## RachelFerd (10 August 2008)

1am until 5am tomorrow night. not quite sure how I'm going to go to work the next morning... but I'll worry about that at my desk in the morning


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

xc is 1am-5am 2moro morn (so this kinda time) think i may have to have a quick sleep and get up to watch it! oh dear what am i turning into...certainly not the stereotypical 18 year old fo' sure!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is it tomorrow night again? 

[/ QUOTE ]

no, it's still tonight, i'm not that befuddled!

do you mean the xc? it's 01.00 to 05.00 on Monday morning, i think. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lol, yes the XC.


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

LOL don't apologise jules, this is HHO - offense central!


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

We are in 4th after all that
not far behind at all sounds as though the x-country course is not straight forward


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

look at the sweat on him!!!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Team dressage results 

Individual dressage results


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
1am until 5am tomorrow night. not quite sure how I'm going to go to work the next morning... but I'll worry about that at my desk in the morning  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


I have perfected the art of sleeping with my eyes open, and tapping the computer keys every so often.


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

lol i apologise a lot - i dont wana get kicked off cos ive rather enjoyed my first 2 days on HHO!


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

Tell you what its not over yet not by a long shot


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Team dressage results 

Individual dressage results 

[/ QUOTE ]

You're a star, cheers!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

oh scotty FINALLY returns!! where have u BEEEEEN scotty?!


----------



## jules89 (10 August 2008)

night all


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

I have perfected the art of sleeping with my eyes open, and tapping the computer keys every so often. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And I will just go back to bed and sleep all day, so nice not having to go to work!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

It might be best not to ask jules. I'm sure he'll be more excitable tomorrow for the xc.


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

He has been back for about 15 mins?


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

The young China Boy??!!! My word!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

It is going to be seriously close, the XC and SJ are going to be nail biting!!!


----------



## sunflower (10 August 2008)

Good night all!


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

I have perfected the art of sleeping with my eyes open, and tapping the computer keys every so often. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And I will just go back to bed and sleep all day, so nice not having to go to work! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Oh, don't worry, I am not at work all next week but I have plenty of experience. LOL.


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
The young China Boy??!!! My word!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly what I thought!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (10 August 2008)

I'm still so wide awake!


----------



## kirstyhen (10 August 2008)

Night!


----------



## carys220 (10 August 2008)

Goodnight to everyone who is going. Think I will potter about and see what I've missed on HHO today.


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

Me too. I am wide awake. Damned tea.


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

i'm so wide awake i've turned over to the swimming to watch Phelps get his first gold! nighty night all.


----------



## Tharg (10 August 2008)

Looking forward to the Eventing, I love the coverage on the RTE site.


----------



## sammule (10 August 2008)

Dont want to be a kill joy but can we all say a prayer for the girl who losther life today for the sport she loved please?


----------



## kerilli (10 August 2008)

yes, already have. a dreadful thing to happen, sincerest condolences to all her family and friends.


----------



## Rachel_M (10 August 2008)

RIP Emma.


----------



## welshchick (10 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i'm so wide awake i've turned over to the swimming to watch Phelps get his first gold! nighty night all. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Haha, me too!


----------

